# new Knife



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am getting a new knife before the season but cant decide what to get. I don't have the money right now to spend $150 on a knife so I was wondering what a good knife was for a reasonable price? Has anyone used the outdoor edge kodi pak? is it worth it to get one? Thanks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have several, but use this one the most.

http://www.gerbergear.com/Hunting/Knive ... nife_06064


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Go get a havalon. For $35 you'll never need a sharpener and will always have a razor sharp edge.

http://www.havalon.com/


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Havalon is a no brainer. Easily my favorite knife. Must have.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

fishawk said:


> Go get a havalon. For $35 you'll never need a sharpener and will always have a razor sharp edge.
> 
> http://www.havalon.com/


+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

jpolson said:


> fishawk said:
> 
> 
> > Go get a havalon. For $35 you'll never need a sharpener and will always have a razor sharp edge.
> ...


+2


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

The Havalon should not be considered a knife-its a flimsy replaceable blade scalpel.

I would look at a Spyderco or Benchmade stout folder with high end steel or the same companies fixed blades. The Spyderco Stretch in ZDP 189 is great.

If you can sharpen a convex edge check out the Bark River knife and tool fixed blades like the fox river model.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Kershaw makes good for not too much. The Havalon would be nice for butchering but I wouldn't trust it in a survival situation. I take it and a robust conventional knife.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I will stand by the Havalon any day. In fact I believe that if you don't own one you are doing yourself a disservice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The Havalon is a nice item to have. The first time that I used one the blade came off inside the body cavity of the animal that I was cleaning. We still don't know how that happened, all we could figure out is that the person that had replaced the blade the night before didn't make sure that it was completely locked in place. 

But for a knife I want a knife and not just a sharp thin blade. I have all kinds of knifes and just for the way that they feel in my hands you can't beat the Gerber Gators. I just like the feel of a large handle and the rubberized grips can't be beat. I also like Buck and Kershaw. A man can't have too many knifes, they are just like firearms. You never have enough of them.


----------



## muleylove (Aug 6, 2012)

I love Buck knives.


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Depends on what your using it for I carry 2 or 3 knives when I'm hunting big game 1 is a buck omnihunter 2 is a buck pathfinder and 3 is usually a big bowie knife for survival type situations but I will be investing in a good ka-bar to replace the cheap bowie knife I have I carry one or both of the buck knives for any hunting I do and usually always have some form of small pocket knife clipped on my pants


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Havalons are on sale at the Sportsman's Warehouse website.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...tail/Hunting-Knives/prod99990133691/cat100801


----------

